# North Fork Speedway & scenic layout



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

I just happened on the *North Fork Motor Speedway* site today. 

I checked HT's archives, and the site was announced by the owner, Bob Munthe a year and a half ago, but no mention since then, so I imagine there are many forum members who aren't aware of it (as I wasn't). It's a fairly stunning Aurora lock-and-joiner layout combining a race track with an extensive, fully-finished scenic highway layout with town, suburban and hill sections.










If you haven't seen it, the NFMS is _*definitely*_ worth a look. Note that the navigation-bar to the different sections of the layout is at the *TOP* of each page.

-- D


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

That is very impressive! Man I'd like to see that in person 

Thank you for posting! :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

My gawd that's fascinating. I bookmarked it for future reference and inspiration. Emailed the guy too.

--rick


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Beautiful !!

Wes


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I am totally impressed. I completely relate to what this guy is doing and how it captures the essence of the Model Motoring mindset. Truer words have never been spoken about the true meaning behind the HO slot car hobby...

Quote:

"_... I had but rudimentary small scale modeling skills to start with and even less talent as a table maker/wood worker. I didn’t care. I had no timetable; just a clear idea of what it was supposed to look like when it was finished. Which took ten years. Oh, and a quick word on ‘finished’. A project like this is never truly ‘finished’._"

If I had to distill this down to a single word it would be "passion," which is fuel for the soul.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

" give me FUEL, give me fire, give me that which I desire!"


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Seeing it makes me feel like a kid again. It has a "magic" look to it kinda like Christmas.


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice! I need to get to work on mine.


----------

